

Modern and simple clientside-solution-only to add feedback on your site - lorenzopucce
http://getsomefeedback.appspot.com

======
lorenzopucce
With less than 100 lines of javascript you can add a feedback button to your
site and read the feedback on the serverside. The code is free (ready to be
hacked) and stored on github.

